# Where'd the gear details go?



## Variant (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## sakeido (Feb 12, 2008)

ditto. 
It'd be nice to have it back, except set to allow line breaks.


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2008)

They'll be back. That whole section is being reworked.


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2008)

As an FYI, it'll be some time before they're back. I've added a couple of things to the user profile panel (which need some formatting work) in the meantime.

The fields I was using for the gear details are changed up a bit in this version of vB, and the new vB (which should be out of beta soon) has a completely different setup for that entire screen, so I'm going to probably end up waiting for it's release to re-add them in (since anything I do now will poof again when I upgrade).


----------

